

Draw 8 bit arcade art online or from your phone with Bropixel - bropixel
http://bropixel.com/

======
crgt
Cool! We recently released something similar for iOS devices:

It's called Pixel Booth <https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pixel-
booth/id615962449?mt=8>

It includes a color picker as well as the ability to save your images to a
gallery, and then animate them or tile them. It's pretty fun if you're into
pixel art. Happy to give out promo codes if anyone is interested - just give
me a holler: c at playtend dot com.

------
bzudo
I like this a lot, but picking different colors takes some time.

Is it possible, after a right click, to have the colors available form a
circle around the pixel, and then the user could select a color? The UI change
would also allow the user to select black.

Just my two cents. Nice work.

